# Marilyn Manson & Dita Von Teese



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 4, 2005)

Rocker Marilyn Manson married his longtime girlfriend, burlesque dancer Dita Von Teese, on Saturday in front of some 60 guests as fans and well wishers gathered outside, PEOPLE has learned. 

The ceremony took place in Kilsheelan, County Tipperary, Ireland, at Castle Gurteen, the home of the couple's friend, artist Gottfried Helnwein. Contrary to rumors that the pair would exchange their blood during the ceremony, they actually traded vows they wrote for each other. 

Manson (real name Brian Warner), 36, gave Von Teese (real name: Heather Sweet), 33, a wedding band from William Harold Jewelers in Newport Beach, Calif., where he also got her 7-carat, antique, European round-cut diamond engagement ring. The groom's wedding band is a custom-made platinum ring with onyx inlay from Dana Schneider. 

The rocker wore a John Galliano black silk taffeta tuxedo with velvet trim and a Stephen Jones hat, while Von Teese donned a royal purple silk taffeta Vivienne Westwood gown complete with train and petticoats worn over a Mr. Pearl couture corset. Her outfit was accessorized with a tri-corn hat by Stephen Jones and shoes by Christian Louboutin. 

Art film director Alejandro Jodorowsky, a longtime friend of the groom, married the couple in the non-denominational ceremony. German singer and bandleader Max Raabe provided the music. The guests included Lisa Marie Presley and C.S.I.'s Eric Szmanda. 

"Everyone expected Manson and Dita to have some sort of crazy vampire wedding, but anyone who knows the couple knew it would be the classy, stylish affair that it was," a wedding guest tells PEOPLE. "They are totally in love." 

The wedding celebration began on Friday night with a 9 p.m. supper in the Conservatory of the Kilshane House, the Regency country home where many of the wedding guests stayed. 

Manson and Von Teese began dating on his 32nd birthday – Jan. 5, 2001. He proposed to her in their Los Angeles home on March 22, 2004. This is the first marriage for both.


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 4, 2005)

I would love to see pictures of this - it sounds so interesting and gorgeous!


----------



## orodwen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_I would love to see pictures of this - it sounds so interesting and gorgeous!_

 
same here.  i'd *really* love to see what they wore, heck, the whole shindig.


----------

